# Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...



## Fishkopping (13. Juli 2003)

Hi...

ich hab gestern mit nem Kumpel am Rhein übernachtet, natürlich war unser Hauptziel das Fangen von Fischen. Tagsüber haben wir nichts gefangen, in der Nacht konnte ich eine Barbe von 43cm fangen und sogar mein Kumpel hat einen Aal von 40cm fangen... Und nun zum vorherigen Geschehen... Es ist ersteinmal zu erwähnen, dass mein Kumpel kein Angler ist, aber ich habe die Interesse in ihm geweckt. Und das ist auch gut so, wie es sich später heraus stellte. Als es allmählich dunkel wurde und wir haben was gegessen, krammte mein Freund in meiner Angelkiste herum. Da ich ihm gesagt habe, er soll ruhig fragen wenn er was wissen will, nahm er ein Knicklicht aus einem Fach und fragte mich wofür das denn sei. Ich erklärte ihm das man es knicken kann und dass dadurch zwei Chemikalien in Kontakt treten, welche dann beginnen zu leuchten. Ich habe ihm erzählt das man dieses für das Posenangeln in der Nacht braucht um die Pose zu sehen. Darauf meinte er zu mir, dass er schon gedacht hat, dass dies eine Art von Köder wäre und beginn zu lachen... aber bei mir ging ein Licht auf. Ich sagte zu ihm, echt gute Idee. Ich hatte zwei übliche Grundangeln in der Buhne ausgelegt. Ich holte nur eine rein und befestigte ein Knicklicht ca. 4cm vor dem Haken mit Hilfe eines Gummis. Die Montage und der Köder waren bei BEIDEN Angeln gleich, nur bei einer war das Knicklicht befestigt. Naja, als ich wieder ausgeschmissen habe, sagte ich zu ihm das man es ja mal ausprobieren könnte. Tja und gegen 23.30Uhr klingelte meine Aalglocke an der Angel mit der Knicklichtmontage... Ich bin sofort zur Angel hin und merkte wie die Schnur "lief". Ich nahm die Angel in die Hand und ruckte plötzlich an... kurze Stille... und die Schnur wurde wieder strammer. Also der Fisch hatte gehakt. Währendessen sprang mein Kumpel total nervös durch die Gegend. Da ich als Köder Wurm benutzt habe, hatte ich erst gedacht, dass könnte ein Aal sein. Und ich wollte den Fisch schnell drillen... aber es dauerte länger als erwartet. Mein Kumpel fuchtelte schon mit dem Kescher herum und da hatten wir ihn, eine Barbe. Fisch gemessen, getötet, abgehackt, neuen Wurm auf den Haken gezogen und ab ins Wasser geworfen. Als ich die Barbe (übrigens mein erster Fisch aus dem Rhein!) verarbeitet habe, klingelte schon wieder eine Aalglocke und es war schon wieder die Angel mit dem Knicklicht... ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich diese Montage meinem Kumpel zu verdanken habe, und das er den Fisch nun drillen soll. Ich habe ihn beauftragt, den Fisch ans trockene Ufer zu holen. Er meinte, dass er befürchtet das er den Fisch nacher verliert. Das Risiko muss man eingehen sagte ich zu ihm, ausserdem wäre irgendwann immer das erste Mal. Aber mein Kumpel stellte sich geschickter an als ich gedacht habe, unter ein paar Tips meinerseits landete er sicher einen Aal. Ich war schon happy, aber mein Freund hatte scheinbar jede Zelle voll mit Adrenalin. Er war total aufgedreht... Freundlicherweise hat er mit dann doch noch die Aufgabe SEINEN gefangenen Aal zu töten und vom Haken zu holen. Naja und jeder weiß, ein Aal drillt mehr auf dem Land, als im Wasser. Aber es ging alles gut... die Barbe haben wir dann noch gegrillt (um 24.15Uhr!)... und den Aal haben wir am nächsten Tag zuhause zubereitet. Es war ein echt geiler Angeltag/nacht und wir planen dies nun in den Sommerferien öfters zu machen. Und noch eins möchte ich anmerken, es hat ein Laie eine für mich neue und wie sich herausstellte fängige Montage erfunden. Ein herzlichen Dank an dieser Stelle an ihn. Denn an der genau identischen Montage, mit Wurm aber ohne Knicklicht war kein einziger Biss wahrzunehmem. Mein Kumpel meinte dass ich auch an die andere Angelmontage hätte ein Knicklicht montieren sollen... doch das habe ich extra nicht gemacht. Denn ich wollte testen welche Montage besser ist... und das Testergebniss ist, dass ich demnächst immer ein Knicklicht für das Grundangeln in der Nacht dabei habe...


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (13. Juli 2003)

toller bericht  und eine echt gute idee fürs nachtangeln.
Gruß Markus


----------



## MichiHH (13. Juli 2003)

Moin,
habe beim Spinnfischen schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht,ein Knicklicht in einen schwarzen Gufi geschoben.
Gab sofort Bisse!


----------



## Phoenix (13. Juli 2003)

die idee find ich wirklich gut, werde das auch mal ausprobieren...


----------



## angeltreff (13. Juli 2003)

Die Idee ist gut, aber nicht so ganz neu. Es gibt sogar Jigs mit Knicklichthalter. Ich glaube, beim Gerlinger.


----------



## Fishkopping (13. Juli 2003)

@AndreasBln

Also ich schätze das die Fische mehr oder weniger blind auf die Nahrungssuche gehen und sich mit deren anderen Sinnesorgane behelfen. Also wird wohl in der Nacht ein Fisch sehr neugierig sein, wenn er eine grelle Lichtquelle entdeckt. Denn er weiß das Licht unterschiedliche Insekten/Larven/Kleinstiere anzieht und das wäre ja dann auch für ihn ein geeigneter Futterplatz. Und dann findet er auch schon einen leckeren Wurm, der aber aus der Sicht des Fisches leider auf einen Haken aufgezogen ist, doch dies merkt er ja erst wenn er gebissen hat. 

@Angeltreff

Das kann gut möglich sein, dass es diese Art von Montage schon länger gibt. Aber für mich war das vollkommen neu...


----------



## Brummel (13. Juli 2003)

schön zu lesender Bericht, Fishkopping, war sicher ein Erlebnis das man so schnell nicht vergisst. 
Also, die Sache mit dem Knicklicht ist wirklich mal `nen ausgiebigen Test wert, den ich auch bald mal starten werde.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Uwe_H (14. Juli 2003)

Scheint ja gut zu klappen, aber als Neuling muss ich jetzt doch mal fragen ob das ganze überhaupt gesetzlich erlaubt ist.
Ich habe von der Fischereischeinprüfung noch im Hinterkopf, daß künstliches Licht zum Fischfang nicht eingesetzt werden darf.
Demnach wäre es ja wohl verboten so zu fischen.
Ist das jetzt nur in Rheinland-Pfalz so, oder ist es überhaupt nicht so, oder wie läuft das jetzt.
Klärt mich doch bitte mal auf.

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## grünfüssler (14. Juli 2003)

das mit dem knicklicht ist super
ich stecke immer wenn ich nachts mit gufi losgehe ein knicki in den fisch (bauchbereich).
der gufi hat dann so ein inneres leuchten das die zander im rhein zum ausflippen bringt.
@ uwe h.......das mit dem licht ist so gemeint das du nicht einen 2000 w strahler ber den see hängen sollst.
wegen einem knicklicht bekommst du sicher keinen ärger


----------



## hkroiss (14. Juli 2003)

Nette Story.
Ich hab' so etwas schon mal auf einer Karpfenseite gelesen. Hier ging's um ein Light-Rig.
Hab' die Sache noch nie ausprobiert, aber anscheinend funktionierts.


----------



## rob (14. Juli 2003)

@Fishkopping!!
diese idee hatten wir auch schon mal........haben uns aber nicht getraut 
nach deinem bericht werde ich das auch mal testen.......
ABER:welche farbe hatte dein knicklicht?!
habe gehört das das grüne die fische angeblich verschreckt,aber das rote nicht???????stimmt das?kann jemand darüber was sagen......
beste grüsse @all
rob


----------



## sundfisher (14. Juli 2003)

*Knicklicht*

Hallo,

tolle Idee, in Dänemark garnieren wir die Pilker mit Knicklichtern, macht aber nur seinn wenn man in Tiefen unter 30 metern angelt, das hat sich so poitiv auf die Fangquoten ausgewirkt dass es bei sämtlichen Dorsch Festivals auf der Verbots liste steht, dein Angelkumpel hat den richtigen Rieser lass ihn weiter in deiner Angelkiste wühlen und erzähle ihm nicht zuviel vom Angeln sonst verliert er vielleicht seine Kreativität was die Köder angeht.

Christian
Knæk og Bræk


----------



## jackcrevalle (14. Juli 2003)

gruenes licht, mit ner speziellen wellenlaenge zieht fische an keine ahnung warum http://www.bluemarlinchronicles.com/hydroglow.htm 
hier hab ich mal nen link eingefuegt. 
ueber das was legal oder nicht ist, hab ich keine ahnung 

ein gruenes knicklicht scheint mir aber doch ganz interessant zu sein ich werd des auch mal ausprobieren...:q


----------



## Fishkopping (14. Juli 2003)

Hi @all!

Danke für eure positiven Rückmeldungen... ich habe ein grünes Knicklicht verwendet, demnächst werde ich das ganze auch mal mit einem roten Knicklicht ausprobieren. Ich hoffe das mal eine größere Testserie hier im AB angestrebt wird... ich werde mal ein neues Thema dazu eröffnen. 

@Uwe h

Also ein Knicklicht hat ja keine starke Lichtquelle, und wie es schon gesagt wurde das bezieht sich mehr auf große Lichtstärken die zum Fang von vielen Fischen dient.


----------



## tidecutter (14. Juli 2003)

@all

wie macht ihr die knicklichter beispielweise bei einer naturködermontage mit ran? die schnur über dem oktopuss, der den haken und die festenköder bedeckt, ist ja recht dick. gibts da irgendwie eine halterung, einen schlauch oder dergleichen???

tidecutter


----------



## grünfüssler (14. Juli 2003)

einfach den schlauch der jedem licht beiliegt mit auf die schnur fädeln......
dann das knicki rein und los gehts........
gruss...das heimwerkerfussel


----------



## Brummel (14. Juli 2003)

@Fishkopping,

hoffentlich haben die Fische bei euch keine "Verkehrsregeln" oder sowas? Vielleicht beißt ja dann bei Rot nichts mehr? ;-))))
Aber trotzdem, das werd ich auf jeden Fall am WE probieren, mit allen erhältlichen Farben von Knickis

werd dann auch berichten

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## Fishkopping (14. Juli 2003)

Hi...

Naja wenn es Verkehrsregeln gibt, dann müssen wir halt auf Raudis warten... und die gibt es halt wie Sand am Meer. Und wir nehmen die Rolle der Polzei an, teilweise wird dann sogar von uns die Todesstrafe vollrichtet. Naja das war jetzt nen bisschen makaber... aber hab keine Lust den Text zu löschen


----------



## Schneggn (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*

sehr coole Idee!
das werde ich diesen Sommer mal testen obwohl ja wirklich in der Angelprüfung gesagt, das angeln mit künstlichem licht verboten ist. aber da wird wohl keiner was sagen.
hab leider nur gelbe rote und blaue. aber die gelben müssten ja auch gehen.


----------



## Master Hecht (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*

das bringt es wirklich klappt sehr gut.


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*

Ja, ich lasse beim Spinnfischen, wenn ich in meiner Ködersammlung nicht weiss, welchen Köder ich montieren soll, manchmal einfach die "Laien" entscheiden, seien es Kollegen, die mitkommen, oder Passanten, es bringt oft mehr, als man denkt. Gerade Leute mit "scheinbar keiner Ahnung", die spontan entscheiden, aus dem Bauch raus, bringen mir mit ihrer Köderauswahl wohl mehr Fische. Und da ich weiss, dass ich (fast) reiner Kopfdenker bin, lass ich die anderen entscheiden. Und das bringts eben.


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*

Ich würde mir in jeden Fall einmal die Fischereigesetze der Bundesländer durchlesen. Ich glaube das ist Fischen mit Licht .....

Was Ihr macht ,müsst Ihr selber wissen, aber motzt nicht ,wenn Ihr auf einmal vor Gericht steht.

Ich nenne soetwas " Fischgeilheit " sorry. Oder lebt ih alle, die diese Praktik benutzen von Hartz Iv, denn könnte ich das ja noch verstehen.
also vorsicht.


----------



## Karpfendengeler (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*

Wisst ihr das ein Knicklicht schwimmt???Wahrscheinlich war es eher der Auftrieb des Wurms als das Leuchten !! |bigeyes

Gruß


----------



## magic feeder (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*

toller bericht.....scheint ja echt eine super nacht gewesen zu sein...


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*



Karpfendengeler schrieb:


> Wisst ihr das ein Knicklicht schwimmt???Wahrscheinlich war es eher der Auftrieb des Wurms als das Leuchten !! |bigeyes
> 
> Gruß


 
Nicht alle es gibt welche die sinken.
lg


----------



## magic feeder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*

gründler hats wohl auch schon ausprobiert


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*

Ist es nicht verboten, mit Knicklichtern als Köder zu fischen?|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*



magic feeder schrieb:


> gründler hats wohl auch schon ausprobiert


 
Ja in Norwegen!Da kommt eins in Pilker oder ins Gummi rein.
Aber zum Thema verboten!

Beispiel 30cm Wassertiefe Aalangeln Kristall klares Wasser sieht der Fisch das Knicklicht nicht|kopfkrat wenn die Pose so ausgebleit ist das das Kniki etwa 0,5cm-1 cm unter Wasser steht???

Also sofort alle Knikis verbieten wenn ich die Pose so ausbleie das es gerade eben rausguckt ist das angeln mit Licht!

Ach ja Angelzeitschriften die Spinnanglern als tipp geben ihre gummis mit Knikis zu bestücken sind dann also nicht Informiert das dieses Angeln mit Licht ist,und Drucken das auf eigenes Risiko?? Sind dann Leute die dieses testen dann auch alles Fischgeile Lichtangler oder wie?

Ach ja die neuen Wobbler mit eingebauten Led's sofort alle Anbieter anrufen das ist verboten die Wobbler blinken und leuchten im Wasser!

0Denkt mal drüber nach, was als Lichtquelle defeniert wird.
lg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knicklicht als Köder, brachte Bisse...*

Vor allem wird hier aus einer 5 (!) Jahre alten Mücke ein Elefant gemacht... |rolleyes


----------

